#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 獸頭製作,懇請賜教

## gelidwolf

一直想做顆頭,但受限於材料不足,就變成這個樣子...
Orz...不知道還能怎麼修改

----------


## jtacrnk

其實就基本上.....第一次作有這樣的成績算不錯了
趕快把眼睛做上穿出來玩吧XD

----------


## b321234

贊同上面XD
第一次有這個成績已經超棒~XD
貼上兩個卡通眼睛就非常不錯了><

----------


## gelidwolf

@@"阿~
我忘了說...眼睛就是這樣Orz...
用墨鏡的鏡片弄的...
所以是全黑,外面看不到裡面
看起來感覺是不是很無神?

----------


## b321234

不外加眼睛喔OAO
是不是有點小了啊0.0  的確有點無神的說（被打
如果模仿哈士奇的話應該弄個黑眼圈XD  
如果用卡通眼的話效果會好很多（純屬個人建議，勿扁XD

----------


## Dingz

個人感覺可以加上一對卡通眼睛會比較可愛 :3
可以先用 photoshop 在你的獸頭照片上打草稿
晝出想要的感覺後才開始製作喔

第一次制作的話, 可以看出樓主放了很多心機下去
一定是做了很多參考下的成果喔 :3

但, 眼睛製作切勿輕率
有一句說話 [眼睛是靈魂之窗]
一套獸裝的好壞, 很多時在於眼睛喔 :3

加油喔~~

----------


## gelidwolf

眼睛@@~還真的不太會弄.當初弄框的時候太偏了
修改後結果就變成這樣
話說做這個的時候還先做了1個紙模型(5x5cm)出來參考- -a

卡通眼會比較好嘛?會不會弄上去之後通通看不見@@"?

----------


## Wolfwei

這好像是狼頭啊，還有耳朵可以再支起來一些。

----------


## gelidwolf

這個是狼頭沒錯阿~
耳朵喔..我試試看....
應該是黏的時候方式不對....整個軟掉orz...

謝謝你們的建議哦^^

----------


## 菜鳥

> 眼睛@@~還真的不太會弄.當初弄框的時候太偏了
> 修改後結果就變成這樣
> 話說做這個的時候還先做了1個紙模型(5x5cm)出來參考- -a
> 
> 卡通眼會比較好嘛?會不會弄上去之後通通看不見@@"?


你除了可以用卡通眼之外,也可以另外用寫實眼黏在眼睛的旁邊
如果你是用膠片來做眼睛,做卡通眼時把原本的眼睛拆掉覺得麻煩時
你不妨可以用寫實眼會比較方便,只是寫實眼要從哪個管道取得,就看你自己的方式
看你是要自己做還是去外面買都可以 :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------

